# Advice on college choice



## norblarchoop (Feb 27, 2013)

This year is the year I have to sign up for college. I have already applied to several, and been accepted by some of those. I am posting this because I am not sure how to choose between all the colleges who have accepted me. Obviously, I cannot go by their brochures, becuase everyone just says something like:

"We are a dymanic cutting edge school looking for studants with vision uniqueness and working together as a team to enhance shareholder value Look at the pretty people in these photos and read about how happy they are here! We will help you achieve whatever you are passionate about and our professors give us good quotes too!"

which doesn't quite give me a way to compare differant schools...

I plan on making a list of quantifyable information about each school, in order to compare them in a meaningful way. Can anyone help me with tips on what kinds of questions I need answered, how best to compare schools, or anything else I might be missing?

thank you for your time


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, why don't you have a look at the places the universities are situated in? What's around about near you? How's the school's standing for your subject/major - what kind of things do they focus on, and are those all interesting to you? What course sounds the most like something you'd enjoy, or whatever! 

It's definitely hard to pick things just judging by the brochure. Maybe try feeling out some people who have gone to those universities and ask them how they liked it, too! First-hand experience is always a helpful tool. :o)

Congrats on getting into schools! No matter what you choose I'm sure it'll be really fun!!


----------

